# Has anyone tried Rally?



## Guest

A trainer recommended this for my dog. First time I'd heard of it! Very chilled out, slow-paced obedience training by the looks of it.
Has anyone done or is doing it?


----------



## CheddarS

Yes, had a go with some weekend courses. Quite enjoy but probably would only be in addition to our other activities.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for replying. Would you say it's good for beginners? Or 'have-a-gos' like me and Finn?


----------



## Teddy-dog

I've never tried it myself but doesn't @Tyton do it with her lot! Hopefully she'll see this and be able to help


----------



## Leanne77

Yes, I did compete in KC rally (before my dogs retired) and now judge and scribe instead.

Alot of people view it as a less worthy sort of obedience and it's true that in Rally, you do not have to be as precise with heelwork etc but it's a pretty involved sport, with lots of different exercises and the human has to know exactly what to do at each sign. In order to compete, your dog has to have a pretty decent level of obedience. In Levels 1 and 2 the dog is worked on lead so there is no danger of the dog running out the ring, but it still has to have loose lead heelwork, know sit, down, stand, know how to return to heel in both a left and right direction, be able to do presents etc.

Your dog has to know everything it would have to know to compete in obedience basically (alot of obedience competitors also do rally). Your best bet is to try and find a club that do rally to train with. Many people arent near a club, and they train alone, and often it shows because their interpretation of the exercises is incorrect.

As for chilled out and slow pace, I wouldnt exactly say that. It's only slow pace if your dog works at a slow pace, but i've seen many a competitor fly around a course in less than a minute. Of course, you can be as slow or as fast as you like (providing you finish within the course time), the key is not in the pace, but in the consistency of the pace.


----------



## Tyton

Thanks @Teddy-dog for the tag. Yes, my boys all do Rally The newfies started out in KC Rally But we've all switched allegiance to TD (Talking Dog) Rally Partly as it is so much friendlier and less competitive but mainly as there are several Rally trials here on the island so I can avoid 4am ferries at £100 a time lol.

Rally was designed as 'competitive obedience for pet dogs'. It has most of the same elements as competitive obedience heelwork, positions on command, waits, recalls, turns, slaloms etc but there's not the same degree of precision. For example in competitive obedience the dog is expected to be shoulder on the handlers leg, in Rally the dog needs to be within an arms length of the handler You still need to maintain a constant position, but won't be penalised if you have a giant dog that works six inches away from you!
Rally is meant to be non-competitive and inclusive. All dogs at one level work the same course, my newfies and the tiny chihuahua can do consecutive rounds Each team is marked on accuracy and flow there's no placings, and you progress on achieving a set number of qualifying rounds

The higher levels also bring in some elements of other sports with basic retrieves, tunnels and a single jump (the only station that is adjusted for the size of the dog!)
My giants could never compete with the speed and neatness of collies and spaniels, but hold their own in Rally and have managed to achieve pretty well ... Sam the TM is a different matter, but even despite several tantrums and strops and sulks in the ring, even he can make some steps towards progressing lol

Kahn, this is his 'heel position' by me and consistent, but not quite neat enough for a competitive obedience ring









Samuel doing a 'down and walk around' (a good method for teaching solid stays in position) 









Beau on a recall. I don't get penalised for a 'puppy sit' (bad hips) or a slow recall as long as he starts to move at the command and his sit was within 45 degrees










And proof we can achieve This is the boys with their Pre-Level 2 (Level 2 signs but still on lead) titles in June









And Samuel with his Level 1 title










All three are just a couple of qualifiers off their championship titles at these levels, then it's move up a stage again.

We've been doing this for a couple of years now and really enjoy it, the company and chat, the realistic chance of a half decent score but always with positive feedback and encouragement to improve further.


----------



## Leanne77

I think it's probably worth mentioning that there are 3 types of rally - KC, TD and PDRO. The most popular, and abundant in terms of training classes and competitions, is KC.


----------



## Tyton

Leanne77 said:


> I think it's probably worth mentioning that there are 3 types of rally - KC, TD and PDRO. The most popular, and abundant in terms of training classes and competitions, is KC.


Unless you're in the very South of England where there is more TD Rally (only one KC competition a year within three hours drive of the ferry!)

There is also Rally Online, based on KC Rally, but not officially recognised by the Kennel Club. They run online competitions about four times a year where toy video your round and submit it to the judge Also good if you can't get to live trials but as @Leanne77 said, it can be hard to fully understand/interpret the exercise sign on your own, so a club/trainer is ideal


----------



## Torin.

Leanne77 said:


> I think it's probably worth mentioning that there are 3 types of rally - KC, TD and PDRO.


What does PDRO stand for? Google says no


----------



## Leanne77

Torin. said:


> What does PDRO stand for? Google says no


PDRO is Pet Dog Rally Obedience, I think trials are only really held in East Anglia.

From what I understand, it's how rally started in the UK and then the KC got their hands on it, changed a bunch of stuff and renamed it. Its a fairly defunct form of rally now but I think there are still a handful doing it.


----------



## tabelmabel

Yes, Tilly and I do beginners kc rally and we love it @AsahiGo !

I would say it would be a great thing for you to try but you do need to be at the stage where your dog is walking well to heel in a class situation on a loose lead.

The beginners stage (that is us!) is all on lead and you can use treats.

The lead must not be tight at any stage and no pulling of the lead allowed.

What is good about it is that you compete against yourself. So, in competition you start with 200 points and then points are deducted for faults. There is a 10 point bonus challenge which you can attempt or not.

Your dog does not need to be tight against your leg, but quite close and it is all just a bit less formal than obedience standard.

You will definitely be able to do this though - a very realistic aim and it helps so much with focus from the dog as well as handler position and communication with the dog.


----------



## Guest

@Leanne77 thanks for replying. I feel we are absolutely ready to compete... In a few years time! I went 'ah' at the first mention of heelwork, but it is something I will definitely aspire to, being able to do it for fun I mean. I left some messages with local dog clubs today when I first seen your message. Whether they do it or not I don't know.

@Tyton - what gorgeous dogs! But omg, the fur - i bet you love hoovering, right? and all those rosettes, very impressive. Ah ok, so would you say this would be a good sport for larger 'bouncier' dogs than other obedience-based sports or competitions? I don't think we could be very precise!

@tabelmabel - oh we're definitely not ready for it yet! maybe next week though  haha. Less formal is definitely more our style. We're casual types. I don't really want it for competing (if we got to that level, great!), more for bonding and to give us something to do. It would be nice if we could meet other people/dogs through it aswell; despite where I live being very dog-friendly, not many people I've met seem that interested in their dogs beyond sometimes walking them.

So you'd all recommend it? When we're ready that is.


----------



## Leanne77

If you are on Facebook, look up KC Rally News, they list all the trainers and clubs, as well as competitions. Might be worth going to watch a trial if there is one near you.


----------



## tabelmabel

Lol i wasnt into competition either, @AsahiGo but the club where i go obviously need members to be fully involved to promote the club a bit i suppose so i have kind of been pressured into it.

So my first little go at this is a fun one in november. The only way to progress up the groups is to gain points at these competitions. There are 6 classes (levels) to move through (is that right @Leanne77 ? - you would be in beginner level one for ever if you dont go to the competitions?)

That is the way it seems to work at my club.

We only started in may this year, so nowhere near @Tyton's standard!


----------



## Guest

I have a feeling I'll have to join FB again (10 year break from it).

Gotcha, so you have to earn EP to progress or to move up, and you can only do that by competing? Sounds like gaming lol.

It sounds like good fun. I hope I can find somewhere nearby, although we're looking at getting a car to help out with pooch related nonsense.

Can it be cliquey/competitive (beyond the actual competition) in the dog-sport world? I'm imagining Dance Moms proportions!


----------



## Tyton

AsahiGo said:


> Gotcha, so you have to earn EP to progress or to move up, and you can only do that by competing? Sounds like gaming lol.
> 
> Can it be cliquey/competitive (beyond the actual competition) in the dog-sport world? I'm imagining Dance Moms proportions!


Dog sport world can be very cliquey! I think less so in Rally as you progress by achieving a certain number of qualifying scores and not by beating other competitors, which is the case in most other sports.

Hence you doing well, doesn't affect the chances of anyone else doing well In essence you are only competing against yourself, so it tends to be more friendly as no-one should have an axe to grind.


----------



## Guest

That's good to hear, I'm profoundly 'meh' whenever people get overzealous/contentious in anything! I'm sold on Rally.


----------



## Leanne77

Yes, there are 6 levels to progress through and, as with any sport, you have to compete in order to get anywhere. Your dog has to be KC breed or activity registered to compete and they are entitled to use official titles when they gain them. Some clubs run limited competitions but these dont count towards titles or progression.

If you dont want to use FB, I think KC Rallynews just have a website which lists comps etc.


----------



## sueh83

I've been dabbling in rally for the past 3/4 years as an addition to agility and flyball for my dogs. Competitive obedience is not my thing but find that rally is that in-between from GCDS and competitive obedience. Haven't really done that much in the past 18 months as have been focusing on the flyball with my two younger dogs but I do incorporate some of the rally exercises into their warm up routines at flyball training and shows.
So far my dogs have done me proud in rally and seem to like the big busy shows over the smaller ones. My most memorable rally moments have been winning L2 at the first LKA in 2016, then L1 with my baby dog in 2018 and this year gaining 4th in L1 in the Crufts Inter-regionals again with youngster.
I probably don't take rally as seriously as I probably should and haven't officially trained since 2017 other than when I had to for Crufts...but it is a chilled activity for me and my dogs 







our 2nd ever rally show in 2016 @ Forest Oak with Bodi, Freya and Lark






LKA L1 win 2018 with Blink






Crufts Inter-regionals placing with Blink






LKA L2 win 2016 with Lark


----------



## Leanne77

I've seen you competing Sue and was always impressed with your dogs, especially the focus you get from your BMH.


----------



## sueh83

Leanne77 said:


> I've seen you competing Sue and was always impressed with your dogs, especially the focus you get from your BMH.


Thanks  Must admit that rally (and obedience in general) is not the BMH's favourite thing in the world and as soon as she hit level 3 she completely switched off. She now enjoys dabbling in running the local hills with one of my work colleagues when not keeping the sofa warm


----------

